# fixed gear disc brake hub?



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Does anyone make a fixed gear, disc brake rear hub? 

I bought a fs mtb about 4 months ago, my first with disc brakes (XT hydrolic). Man, those things are sweet. Rain, mud, dirt, no matter what, they work perfectly every time, quiet and no adjustments needed. 

With the heavy braking loads on a fixed bike (descending mountains I have melted tubular glue), I'd think a disc brake set up would be ideal. Looks like a custom builder like Vanilla could do it, assuming there are any disc capable fixed gear hubs. Anyone know of any? Thanks.


----------



## Cerddwyr (Jul 26, 2004)

DougSloan said:


> Does anyone make a fixed gear, disc brake rear hub?
> 
> I bought a fs mtb about 4 months ago, my first with disc brakes (XT hydrolic). Man, those things are sweet. Rain, mud, dirt, no matter what, they work perfectly every time, quiet and no adjustments needed.
> 
> With the heavy braking loads on a fixed bike (descending mountains I have melted tubular glue), I'd think a disc brake set up would be ideal. Looks like a custom builder like Vanilla could do it, assuming there are any disc capable fixed gear hubs. Anyone know of any? Thanks.


I was thinking of converting my old Mongoose iboc comp to a SS offroad/crossish frankenbike, with front disk only. I guess if the disk mount allows enough adjustment you could get a rear disk to work with a SS, but my thought is to keep it simple and just brake the front, where there is no adjustment issue. Now I just need to find a disk compatible fork at 1-1/8". And a lever that works on bullhorns and will squeeze a disk.

Gordon


----------



## SSSasky (Apr 8, 2004)

*I tried to find one previously ...*

To no avail. Three possibilities:

1) Use a Surly "Fixxer" on any shimano (or compatible) freewheel disc hub. This should be pretty simple, and you could probably even just convert the hub you've currently got. Reviews are kind of mixed on the fixxer, generally around the issue of whether or not it's worth the money - but if there's no alternatives, than it seems like a bargain.

2) Something I've been thinking of: make a thread on disc adapter for flip flop hubs. It would essentially be a thread on spider, with some sort of standard disc mount on it (ISO etc). The braking force would actually thread it on tighter and tighter, so i don't think you'd have to worry about it unthreading. You could use it on a fixed/free hub, or even a fixed/fixed hub. If it was on fixed threads, you could throw the lockring on for even more security, although i can't imagine it would really be necessary. Disc alignment may be a probleem, but the design of the spider could easily accomodate for this (essentially by 'dishing' either towards or away from the spokes). I don't think anyone makes this, but I really like the idea.

3) Get a disc freewheel hub, like the ENO disc SS hub from White industries. Thread on a cog with mucho locktite and maybe a BB lockring ... and hope ...


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

*Phil Wood and Chris King*

http://www.philwood.com/webcatolog/pg02.htm

http://www.chrisking.com/hubs/hbs_sspeed_disc.html

Both with 135mm axles.

I seriously considered discs for my Vanilla, but in the end decided on cantis.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*adjustment*



Cerddwyr said:


> I was thinking of converting my old Mongoose iboc comp to a SS offroad/crossish frankenbike, with front disk only. I guess if the disk mount allows enough adjustment you could get a rear disk to work with a SS, but my thought is to keep it simple and just brake the front, where there is no adjustment issue. Now I just need to find a disk compatible fork at 1-1/8". And a lever that works on bullhorns and will squeeze a disk.
> 
> Gordon


Good point. How the heck would you move the brake caliper with the hub (or would you need to)? 

Maybe just the front would be fully functional, but it sure would look cool on the rear, too.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*or a welded freehub body....*

does the same thing as the Fixxer for no money (though you do need a BMX cassette cog and some extra spacers to complete the job)....built one bike with one and it works fine, have heard of others too. One big advatage of this setup is that it is really easy to get the chainline right by rearranging freehub spacers, can even match the outer ring of a road double for example......





SSSasky said:


> To no avail. Three possibilities:
> 
> 1) Use a Surly "Fixxer" on any shimano (or compatible) freewheel disc hub. This should be pretty simple, and you could probably even just convert the hub you've currently got. Reviews are kind of mixed on the fixxer, generally around the issue of whether or not it's worth the money - but if there's no alternatives, than it seems like a bargain.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

I was thinking about a front disc setup for my fix after seeing this Bianchi on fixedgeargalley:


----------



## czardonic (Jan 11, 2002)

*Eno*

The MTBR SS board would know: http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=46

You'll also need special caliper mounts be able to position the rear wheel.

If you are having a custom frame built, a 135mm spaced rear and an EBB would solve many of your problems.

<strike>FWIW, White Industries now makes an ENO Eccentric Disc hub with an eccentric caliper mount: http://www.webcyclery.com/product.php?productid=17243&cat=403&page=1</strike> -- looks to be freewheel only, as SSSasky noted.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

PdxMark said:


> http://www.philwood.com/webcatolog/pg02.htm
> 
> http://www.chrisking.com/hubs/hbs_sspeed_disc.html
> 
> ...


I don't think either of these are fixed. - TF


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> I don't think either of these are fixed. - TF


Dooh. I think you're right.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Back in the early 90's we got a tandem with a hub set up for a disc.*

It took a 7 speed free wheel so a cog, spacers and lock ring make it into a fixie. I don't know where you'd look for such an item, but I bet they can still be found somewhere in the tandem sub-culture.


----------



## czardonic (Jan 11, 2002)

Mounts are available that allow you to position the caliper as necessary. Same concept as the track ends for the axle.


----------



## czardonic (Jan 11, 2002)

*E.g Bianchi.*

<img src="https://www.bianchiusa.com/typo3temp/8a88fb1a91.jpg">


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

The Surly Karate Monkey 29er frame also has the same rear brake setup like the Bianchi.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*cool; thanks*



czardonic said:


> Mounts are available that allow you to position the caliper as necessary. Same concept as the track ends for the axle.



Makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## SSSasky (Apr 8, 2004)

*Ba ba da ba! (think of trumpets)*

Look what I stumbled upon ... i just found my next hub ...

Woodman components makes a FIXED disc hub for trials, with Shimano Cassette comppatibility (i.e. super adjustable chainline)

http://www.woodmancomponents.com/products/hubs/bill_trial_plus_rsq.html

Two potential problems: wheel would require dish - not quite as strong, though minimally and it uses a proprietary brake mounting system, about which no information is available (that i could see)

Also attached is a photo of their fixed cassette body for rim brakes


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

*Level Components Hub*

Level Components makes a bolt-on cog fixed hub. It's a flip flop fixed/fixed hub and they are working on making a rotor that will fit on the flip flop side if you chose not to run a cog. I don't know if they finalized the rotor yet, so give them a call or email them.

https://www.levelcomponents.com

This is what their hub looks like with the 3 bolt pattern cog:









They are working on this rotor for the other side of the flip flop side:


----------



## velo_junkie (Jan 23, 2003)

*Thread On Adapter*

I've used a threaded on adapter on an HPV I built a couple years ago. We had is custom machined for us to go on our custom narrowed dual threaded ChubHub. It worked fine hauling 215lbs of rider/fairing/bike down from 40mph in a very short distance. Plus we were using 8" rotors. Didn't strip anything. I don't remember how much the adapter cost though. I don't think it was very much. Especially if you just make a round cylinder with internal threading and 6 bolt holes, and not remove all excess material. 
Ever do an endo in full fairing?? 
Although, what do you really need a disc on the rear for anyway? Wouldn't a front disc be fine? 

-velojunkie


----------



## punchy (Nov 11, 2008)

Ive been thinking about a disc brake fixie myself for ages ! Finding an off the shelf frame/fork set up is not easy.

My ideal set up would be a titanium frame with eccentric BB. Seeing as I want to use it as a work commute bike titanium will be ideal as I can ride it all year round without having to worry about it rusting. The eccentric BB would be ideal for when fixing a flat and not having to worry about the fenders complicating things, therefore making the job quick and easy. 

Im not concerned about a rear disc, as I think its overkill for a commute bike(especially a fixie). Just a disc on the front would be fine for me, which would be ideal for wet weather braking. I also want to fit a dyno hub (preferably a schmidt son) and mount the light to the fork. So I would need to find a fork that is disc compatible but which also has a hole on the top for the light mount. 

Oh and ample tyre clearance. I would like to be able to at least run 32c tyres with mud guards. 

I think im going to have to custom build it. As I just cant find what im looking for as a standard set up.

Its a challenge, but I'll get there some day :/

Steve


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

When I installed my front disc on my fixed ~4 years ago... it was one of the better decisions I made for winter commuting. 

The odds of breaking a chain are extremely low, but I've broken enough on the MTB that it could happen with the fixed with all the torque changes. A bit heavy, but if you need to stop on a dime, might as well make it overkill.


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

CleavesF said:


> When I installed my front disc on my fixed ~4 years ago... it was one of the better decisions I made for winter commuting...


what hub are you using?


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Formula MTB hub. It's the one with the switchable IS or Centerlock option.


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

somehow i just knew you were gonna say its a mtb hub


----------

